# Outboard Ultra Torque bearing cups



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Went to order some Record, threaded, outboard bearing cups, and am confused by retailers descriptions.

One is "Record Ultra-Torque Cup Set", the other is "Record EPS Ultra-Torque Cup Set"

How could it possibly matter whether EPS is used, or not?! Seems like calling handlebar tape "EPS compatible" 

Maybe it's just the marketing people run amok, regarding the naming of the new model years.

Anyone have more info, on whether there's any real difference between these cups? They're priced within pennies of each other.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm guessing that "EPS" is analogous to "Super Record" in which case there is a difference - though extremely minor.

Regular Campy cups have a seal close to the inner face. SR, because Campy wants to minimize the drag of their ceramic bearings, omits the seal. Otherwise the cups are functionally the same.

Don't sweat it. Just get the regular ones.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

There's a "Super Record EPS Ultra-Torque Cup Set" available, too! 

Appears the EPS designation is in addition to the Record/SR design difference.

Perhaps I'll call the regional Campy office (Carlsbad, CA) tomorrow for clarification ...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I smell BS.

Like "11 speed" brakes.

Cranks don't change between EPS and SR.

But let us know what they say.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> I smell BS.
> 
> Like "11 speed" brakes.
> 
> ...


Either BS or appeasement of customers who want "EPS! EPS! EPS" all screaming on their box of Campa goodies . Or both, of course!


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I would be interested to know the answer to this - even retailers selling EPS upgrade kits - keeping the existing cranks, chain, brakes, etc. - include a new set of cups in the package.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wrong!

there is indeed a difference found after researching the Campy EPS tech doc.

The EPS BB includes a sleeve (just like the old days) but this time to keep the wires away from the crank. 












https://eps.campagnolo.com/system/documents/files/EPS_TECHNICAL_MANUAL_2012_UK.pdf


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

bikerjulio,
Good sleuthing!

Since I'm _not_ on EPS, I'll stay with the "regular" cups. The slatted cylinder on the EPS version would make it harder to clean inside the bottom bracket shell. I typically remove cranks every 4K-6K miles to inspect bearings & shell, but don't remove the cups.


----------

